

Google launches white space offensive with new web site - jonnytran
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080818-google-launches-white-space-offensive-with-new-web-site.html

======
josefresco
Pretty bad site design for a Google project.

~~~
superchink
I don't think it's the site design that's supposed to be interesting, but the
idea that Google is getting signatures for a petition to the FCC regarding the
usage of currently unused radio frequencies.

------
occam
I thought this was a new web design for Google. Too bad it's not.

